# Grain in Cairns



## evoo4u (13/11/17)

To anyone AG'ing in Cairns - what are the options for sourcing grain?


----------



## peteru (14/11/17)

Try BeerCo. Their flat rate shipping charges make large purchases worthwhile. They stock Gladfield malts, which are pretty good for a lot of styles.


----------



## evoo4u (14/11/17)

Thanks. I have a young rellie there just getting into it, so I'll pass that on.


----------



## zoigl (14/11/17)

+ 1 for Beerco, great people to do business with. Nothing seems too much trouble. Customer comes first!


----------



## Madscientist86 (14/11/17)

I hear rob at macalisters brewery is keen to help out the homebrewers with grain


----------

